# no period, not pregnant



## Karishmachud (Feb 8, 2013)

i have done two pregnancy tests now, both negative. i am 16 years old and am 8 days late. i'm normally irregular by a few days each way, but i've never been this late. i'm very worried and i'm not sure what the cause could be. how reliable are the tests, i have used answer pregnancy tests? and also, what other causes could they be. i also have sore breasts, which i normally get at the time of my period. please could someone write back quick. im very worried.


----------



## luna-belle (Aug 23, 2007)

If you had stress or illness prior to ovulation your cycle would be longer than normal. You may be experiencing some other kind of hormonal disruption. Some women don't get a positive pregnancy test as soon as others.

If your cycles are usually a little irregular there are things you can do to get your body in sync. You are young so your cycles may normalize soon or you can start drinking herbal teas for hormonal balance, receive regular reflexology treatments, exercise every week and eat well. Your body is speaking to you. Do you need to make diet changes or lifestyle changes so that your body will be balanced? Take care of yourself now and you will have fewer problems down the road.

Keep us posted. I am confident that pregnant or not, this experience is just what you need. Take care of yourself mama.


----------

